# Classical vs Modern Architecture



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Can you pin-point why you prefer certain styles?...or is it a bit of a mystery to youself why you prefer certain styles over others?

Please post pics of your favourite buildings (based only on their 'style' not their height/volume).

...and, yes, I'm sure a similar _pole_ has been done before but oh well.


----------



## Stan (Jan 23, 2006)

I like mixing as shown in one of my photos...


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I've always loved the beaux-arts style. This is one of my favorite buildings in Chicago, the Belden-Stratford (taken today). This is quality architecture. I love the detailing.


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

lovely picture hydrogen! classical architecture is definitely more beautiful than modern for low rise building


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

I like a mix of both...


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

I prefer mostly classical architecture...although a well designed modern building always catches my eye!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

It's hard for me to tell which is better b/c they both have good qualities.


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

In the 1920s and 30s Art Deco was considered modern but since "modern" generally means "less is more" international style post WWII architecture, I selected "Other" (Art Deco). I do like neo-classical and its variants quite a bit but not as much as Art Deco.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

crossbowman said:


> I prefer mostly classical architecture...although a well designed modern building always catches my eye!


Dito!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

classical


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

modern! kay:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I love the mixed style


----------



## 24gotham (May 29, 2004)

I respect the past, I live in today.


----------



## flyin_higher (May 16, 2003)

I like most types of architecture. Usually a good building is not so much about the style as about its quality of design and construction. Besides, the contrast in architectural styles is what makes our cities interesting.


----------



## Magic Night (Mar 22, 2006)

steveowevo said:


> I like a mix of both...


Me too.


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

I love only moder architecture


----------

